# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  محل ذخیره شدن جدول در بانکهای اطلاعاتی اس کیو ال 2010

## vahdani_d

محل ذخیره شدن جدول در بانکهای اطلاعاتی اس کیو ال 2010 کجاست توی چه پوشه ای فایلهای دیتابیس ذخیره میشن ؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

سوال شما دو بخش دارد

محل ذخیره سازی جداول : 
ساختار جداول و متا دیتای آن در بانک اطلاعاتی شما در جداول سیستمی ذخیره می شوند و می توانید مثل جدول sysobjects ,...
select * from sys.tables
مشاهده مسیر فایل های بانک اطلاعاتی 
select * from sys.databases

در ضمن ما نسخه از SQL به نام 2010 نداریم 
SQL 2008
SQL 2008R2
SQl 2012
موفق باشید

----------

